# can believe im only finding you now!!



## niamh32 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi folks
i didn't know that this page exsisted before and have been posting for years on a uk or roi site which are great but nobody from northern ireland or the royal so im really happy to have found you!!

just a quick run down about me - i had my 1st ivf 7yrs ago which resulted in 30eggs but unfortunately NONE of them fertilized - only explaination at the time was either hubby's swimmers werent sharp enough or my eggs where hard boiled! - completeley devasted. then advised to have isci (all treatments have been self funded!!) so joined the waiting list when we saved the money and in sep 2003 i had 28 eggs and this time 12 fertilised but ended up with ohss and was admitted to royal for 7 days and all embro's where frozen. then on 04 feb 04 2 lovely embro's where transfered and was delighted with a big fat +++++ first scan showed two heartbeats but unfortunely one of the twins heart stoped at 11 weeks but now have a beautiful 3yrs old dd!!

i know that we are totally blessed with having dd and have been through the mill to have her but i hope none of you think im selfish because i would love more than anything to have another baby. 
i went through another cycle in oct this year and had 22 eggs and fantastic 17 embro's but again ohss (feel like a cluckin hen!!) so all had to be frozen so have been down reg over xmas and on thursday had two wee frosties transfer so now on the 2ww!!!

i have been at the royal under dr traub now for 7 years and find him super ( well he got me my DD!) so if i can be of any help to any of you please just ask and would love if you could get me through the nx 11 days as time seems to have stood still!!

wishing everyone here a fruitful new year
lv niamh32


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Niamh

What a fantastic story!  I'm wishing you all the luck in the world!  I'm due to undergo ICSI for the first time in April - keeking myself!!

Looking forward to getting to know you better!

Anita


----------



## niamh32 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi anita

thanks for your reply. are you having your treatment at the rvh? i hope i can be of some help if you have any questions at all! god its a long road but so worth it when your holding your bambino early nx year 
help me stay sane now for the nx cupla weeks - im sooooo trying to stay positive!! dh is trying to be so helpful but has just put on a load of washing that has whites & darks in it and god love him even tried to iron - some things there not ment to do (well not my dh anyway!!)

ps- whats the crac with the bubbles? how do i go about sending them?

niamh


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

The bubbles are a way of bestowing good will!!  You obviously can't blow them to yourself!!!  Just click on 'click to blow' below the persons name on the left hand side.........easy peasy........

We'll all gladly help in trying to keep you positive - won't we Mary, Kate, Jofi, Fionab, Shoppinqueen, and all the rest of yee!

Anita


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi there Niamh!!!

Welcome aboard!!!  

What a terrific story giving us hope that you got your dd after such a difficult journey.
U aren't selfish at all - v brave in fact going thru it again!

The 2ww is a nightmare but I guess with your dd you're kept pretty busy so hopefully that helps!

I'm under Doc McM at RVH but she's expecting so I'm hoping to get Doc Traub next time.  He delivered my friend's baby (she too had IF probs) & I was thinking getting him next cycle might be a sign!  (daft eh? but you have to have wee bits of hope to get thru don't ye?!)   

I really wish you all the very best of luck in the world!!  Fingers & toes crossed for a lovely success story!!!

Take care

S

xxx


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

Niamh, I'm having tx at Origins in Belfast - it's a private clinic.  Expensive business this IVF malarkey!!!  DH nearly had a buckle in his eye when we were told how much it would cost........but you just can't put a price on something like this.......

How did you cope with the injections and side affects.  Any advice you can give me?  Things you found helpful or that you woudn't do again?


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

A

I must be a right tube!!!  Take it you blew me a bubble?!!! 

I can't blow!  wOT DO i DO? (NO SLEAZE GIRLS!!!!)

s

XX


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

Right, I've taken you up to 57 - generous or what!  Listen, you can only blow bubbles when you are reading posts - not whilst you are actually posting.  Go to the left handside - you'll see the profile of and beneath the name you'll see 'click to blow'.


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

Well?  Do I need to draw a picture!!!!!!!


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Anita

I've had IVF & so I'm no expert on ICSI but for me the hardest bit is the 2ww wait.  I don't know if you working or not.  If you're not working stock up on dvds, books etc & just be extra good to yourself!  
RVH told me rest makes no difference to chance of success but like most of the others I feel you should give urself the best chance.  If you're working just try to keep calm, no mad lifting etc & rest up when you get home.  And I'd get DH trained  up on the ol' heavy housework such as ironing!

Brazil nuts, lots lots water, pineapple juice, supplements for you both & red is a sign of fertility.  I wore red for my ec & orange for my transfer (can't remember wot orange is for tho!!!) 

Also be POSITIVE!!!

S

xxx


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Did it Anita!!!  CHeers!!!!

I'm getting the hang of this malarkey!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

S

What is it with these Brazil nuts and pineapple juice!!  Is this before or during treatment?  I do work - actually I've got 2 jobs - yeah, I'm a greedy bi*tch!!!!  But I know for a fact that I'll still find the wait hard - I'm not into waiting!!!

Oh, and I'm not that positive either.........I can see this IVF thingy is going to be interesting for me.........hmmmmmmm

Ach, I'll be alright especially if I've got me FFs.

A


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

You're a fast learner!  I knew you could do it!


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Niamh and welcome to the site,

I agree with shoppingqueen and think you are brave to go through the treatment again. It"s only natural to want a sibling for your 3 year old. I hope you are getting through the 2ww ok- I am sure it"s dragging.Hope there is a BFP waiting for you at the end of it!! 

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Niamh,

Welcome to the site you'll have to come and join us over on the Northern Ireland thread, we are all there so it's easier to keep track! It's great to have somewhere that you can have a chat, a laugh and a good moan when things aren't going as you hoped!
I'm in a kind of similar situation as you in that I'm also ttc baby No2, my DD is nearly four ( my baby is getting too big!) she was conceived on clomid, we were ttc for four years. Now back on clomid but higher dosage and am currently on my 2ww like you! I understand what you mean about feeling guilty looking for a second child when their are so many woman without any children, I felt very greedy when I first started to use this website and read the horror so many woman are going through, but now I'm pretty OK with it. Sometimes I do find it hard when I read that someone has been through hell and back with multiple treatments and multiple miscarriages!
Your DH is very good to at least try to be a domestic god!, even if he fails miserably at least he tried!! Lets hope the momentum isn't last too quickly!!
Some of us went to one of the stork meetings in Belfast in November and Dr Traub was the guest speaker, I was very impressed with him if I have to go further with tx I will definitely consider going to him, he's got a lovely manner! I'm with Mr Heasley in Craigavon, he's great so I hope my tx works and don't have to move on.
Where do you live? I'm in Banbridge.

Anyway enough rabbiting on from me, I hope to see you over on the NI thread.

Mary


----------



## niamh32 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi anita, shoppingqueen, maryc & dahlia and thanks for all your replies. now on day 5 of the 2ww!! god almighty i dont think i'll ever get used to these bloody pessarys!!
anita please take my word for it and dont worry about the injections. i was the biggest wimp before all this milarky and the injections are pain free! the give you a injection pen to use with a really fine needle and my dh did it for me and honestly that part is easy.  i had a few hot flushes with the sniffer but nothing major. im on a fet this time so no injections just 5/6 weeks sniffer and tablets & pessarys (any of you who have had the please of the pessarys will no what i mean!!!)

maryc - im delighted that your on the 2ww as well - when do you test? my date is the 31st jan. im also 32 dh 34 and live in magherafelt. i never went to any of the stork meetings as bfs was just a bit out of the way and then when i had dd i didnt think about it. sending you loads of +++++ thoughts!!

shoppingqueen it was dr mcm who did my transfer last thursday. she is lovely. even though we are paying for private treatment with dr traub at the royal god only knows who you will see when your there!! dr traub does always try to do all his patients egg collection tho. 

must go do some work - i work from home which is great at the mo as i can have a few extra coffe breaks and also get to spend more time with dd 
talk soon

niamh


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Niamh, 

I don't really know when my 2ww is up as I don't really think it will be 2 weeks!!  I'm on CD27 today and so in theory my 2ww should be up this Friday but then again my last two cycles have been 36 days which would bring me to early next week. I don't think I'll bother testing until after the weekend, I'm trying to be quite relaxed about it all this month!!! So going by our dates we should both have news next week, lets hope it's good!  

Mary


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Niamh...good to hear of someone on 2WW...I'm also on day 5...and yes,,those delightful pessaries..lol...lol......I am on a different part of the fertility journey now...after bein diagnosed in August wif POF we thought that was it..but followed thru with donation.  Attended Barcelona and had transfer last Thursday...1 fresh high quality day 3 8 cell embryo.... i just send u so much positive vibes..     .......i know what u mean resting up..we had to travel home on Saturday so hav rested well since....thank god for FF..it really does help keep u sane...

And to evry1 else stay positive.....the injections r really ok..the puregon pen is gr8 and easy to use....its a hard road..u do become a stronger person.......I just wish u all the love and luck on all ur journeys.    .. ...

And Niamh..take it easy and enjoy all ur dvds...     ......Mary some babydust for u 2.    ....
Pineapple juice..especially 'not fom concentrate', brazil nuts and red berries very good for lining and gr8 for implantation 2......

Love Sharon x.


----------



## niamh32 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi shaz
omg i cant believe we transfered on the same day. god love you pet having to go to spain but hey you have a fantastic embro on board so loads of positive thoughts going your way. the quality of the embro is sometime that confuses me as at the rvh the embrologist just told us that both embro's where a 4 cell grade b- and c?? and then dr mcm told us that they were good quality 

well here's to keeping sane & relaxed and lots of positive thoughts!!

lv niamh


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Niamh.  Welcome to FF.  I found the site at the end of October and have found it really helpful at times.  The NI thread is really good.  As well as supporting each other through bad days/weeks, we also have some craic.


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya Niamh 

Just popping in to say hi and hope to see you next door on the NI thread soon!

Legs crossed for your 2ww I'm sure it's dragging for you....definitely the worst part of tx!  I have FET this time around as tx failed when AF arrived Christmas Eve.  starting again on Feb. cycle.....clinic said will have d/r injections mentioned tablets to me what are they? Is there any side effects with them?

Anita jabs are easy peasy by the time you get to the trigger jab you'll be an expert - I will tell you you're supposed to do them about the same time everyday hint.......don't do it first thing in the morning if you don't want to be up early at the weekends.  It's my intention to take mine to work and do them at a reasonable hour in the loos!!  Brazil nuts and pineapple juice are supposed to have selenium in them which is good for your lining and also I saw mentioned on another thread for DH too.....perhaps you should feed him some before EC as he will have to give sample that day  

Shoppingqueen I don't believe you had to be told how to "blow"    

Shaz good luck for your 2ww also I think I'm gonna take 2 weeks off this time.  I went to work the last time after listening to Dr. Traub at the belfast meet.  Not sure this time whether to go to work or not as it can get quite stressful!  

   

Kate


----------



## niamh32 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi cate1976 & crazykate

well thats another day nearly in!! its a while way to think about it but its soooo hard to keep my mind ocupied - well apart from dd being sick god love her!
crazykate the tablets are called progynova and they are the size of the pill. if your like me you'll start with two tablets a day (taken at the one time ) and increase to 4 a day. you will take this the whole way through the 2ww and hopefully if +++ then keep taking them until your 7 week scan. i have had no side effects at all- thank god. i was told that some people can feel a wee bit queasy on them but there fine. sorry to hear that your 1st treatment wasnt successful. my dd is a result of fet so i KNOW it works but im having a hard time telling myself that at the mo!!!

girls have you been watching 'mistress' on bbc1 tue nte at 9? its excellent - great to keep our mind occupied for an hour. hope everyone is in good form and talk soon
lv niamh


----------



## gholmes1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi I am Gem and have only just discovered this website through a newspaper article! 

Seems you lot are really friendly and going through alot!

I am 25 had two mc in 2006 and nothing since so now considering visiting the docs and seeing what they can suggest! Read an article about taking Viagra to help stimulate thickening of blood but not sure! 

Any advice off you lot would be greatly appreciated!

x


----------



## niamh32 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi gholmes1982
welcome aboard 
im so sorry about your mc's   i hope 2008 will be your year. 
i would say that you would be best making an apointment with your gp to discuss your options.
this baby making isnt easy for us but you keep your chin up and u'll get there in the end!!! hope someone can give you more advise here but unfortunately getting pregnant naturally for me would be a miracle to say the least.
talk soon
niamh


----------

